# fixe IP-Adresse



## deki (24. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab ne fixe IP Adresse und möchte nun das wenn ich von irgendeinen PC diese IP eintippe der Webserver kommt (also das localhost zeug mit den Dateien).
Wie stell ich das ein habs schon Versucht Netzwerk - und DFÜverbindungen bei TCP/ip doch es klappt nicht.

Also noch zum verständlichen die Pc muss über diese IP erreichbar sein
wenn man die IP in einen anderen Browser eintippt das nicht im gleichen Neztwerk liegt.


----------



## Moartel (24. Oktober 2002)

Du willst also einen lokalen Webserver haben auf den man von jedem PC der Inet-Anschluss hat zugreifen kann?
Am einfachsten installierst du Apache bei dir (http://www.apache.org) und stellst die Dateien in den htdocs-Ordner des Servers. Dann hast du erreicht was du willst.
Solltest du das primär für Dateien und nicht für Webseiten einrichten wollen, wäre ein ftp-Server vorzuziehen, da der genau für diesen Zweck gedacht ist. Ein gutes Programm dafür findest du auf: http://www.bpftp.com/ .


----------



## deki (24. Oktober 2002)

ne ich will die Ip einrichten, ich habe ne fixe IP-Adresse und die will ich einsetzen das heisst das mein PC immer die gleiche IP hst, nämlich die die ich gemietet habe.


----------



## Neurodeamon (24. Oktober 2002)

Okay... bei den dürftigen Angaben dürfte eine Antwort nicht einfach sein:

Welches Betriebssystem? Ist ein normales Netzwerk vorhanden (also Ordnerfreigabe, etc.) und läuft es?

Ist die IP schon länger gemietet oder gerade erst angeschlossen worden? (dann müßte man warten bis alle DNS aktualisiert wurden)

Ansonsten ist der Spaß ganz einfach, wenn der Webserver richtig konfiguriert ist. Wenn ein TCP/IP Netzwerk schon vorhanden ist braucht man nur den Webserver zu starten und im Browser die IP einzugeben (http://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx).

Läuft der Server auf Port 80 (Standard)? Wenn nicht, ist der Browser konfiguriert? Ist eine Firewall vorhanden? Dürfen HTTP-Anfragen durch?

Und bitte keine minimalistischen Angaben, mit denen man nichts anfangen kann


----------



## deki (24. Oktober 2002)

-Windows 2000 
-Die IP ist schon länger registriert.
-Normales Netzwerk und es läuft.
-Apache ist installiert und auf Port 80
-Der Browser ist konfiguriert
-Keine Firewall
-HTTP Anfragen dürfen durch
-Das Netzwerk läuft über einen Hub
-Ins Internet geht über einen Router, die IP wurde beim gleichen ADSL-Provider gemietet wie die Leitung.Die IP beziehe ich momentan über den DHCP vom ADSL-Provider möchte aber meine fixe IP einsetzten.


Der Webserver ist schon installiert und läuft auch wenn ich http://localhost eintippe dann zeigt er mir das Verzeichnis an.
Auch wenn ich von einen anderen PC aus *im gleichen Netzwerk* den Computernamen im Browser eingebe kommt das Verzeichnis.

Hoffe sind alle Angaben die du brauchst.


----------



## Moartel (24. Oktober 2002)

Du hast dir also bei einem Anbieter eine feste IP gemietet und willst die auf deinen Rechner mit einer fixen umleiten?
Naja, das ginge einfacher und günstiger, sogar kostenlos. http://www.dyndns.org z.B. bietet so etwas an, du hast einen Hostnamen wie deki.dyndns.org und der wird auf deine IP geroutet. Dafür gibts es spezielle Tools.
Aber ich glaube kaum dass es so einfach sein wird deine statische IP bei jeder Neueinwahl auf die dynamische zu routen, da muss der Anbieter der statischen IP mitspielen. Ich würde mal bei dem Anfragen ob, und wenn ja wie das möglich ist.


----------



## deki (24. Oktober 2002)

Nicht umleiten!! Der PC soll diese IP immer habe auch wenn ich im Internet surfe und er muss über diese IP Ständig ereichbar sein 24h 7 Tage der PC wird so ne Art Server er muss diese IP Ständig haben und nicht wechseln also keine IP über DHCP beziehen. Weil auf dem PC Sachen gehostet werden.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2002)

Irgendwie komme ich nicht ganz mit ...

wenn Du eine fest IP hast, warum beziehst Du über den Provider eine IP über DHCP?

Also mal das resumé von dem was ich jetzt glaube verstanden zu haben 

- Du hast einen Router im Netzwerk.
- der Router ist über die feste ip zu erreichen
- Ein PC im Netzwerk soll webserver spielen
- der Webserver hat eine feste netzwerk-IP
- Browseranfragen sollen an die feste IP des Routers gehen und von dort an den Webserver weitergeleitet werden und zurück

Ist der router denn so eingerichtet, das er http-anfragen an den richtigen pc weiterleitet?

sonst laufen die anfragen bis zum router und .... laufen ins leere, weil auf dem router kein webserver läuft 

Mei.. is scho spät heut, ich glaub ich schau mir das morgen nochmal an =)


----------



## reto (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Neurodeamon _
> Ist der router denn so eingerichtet, das er http-anfragen an den richtigen pc weiterleitet?
> 
> sonst laufen die anfragen bis zum router und .... laufen ins leere, weil auf dem router kein webserver läuft



Richtig, das dürfte wohl der "Schlüssel" zum Erfolg sein. Was für ein Router ist es den? Gewisse Router haben nämlich bereits eine Art Firewall standartmässig drin. Und normalerweise haben die Auch ein Interface, wo du die Umwandlung von der externen (fixen) IP auf die Interne festlegen kannst (inkl. Port).


----------



## deki (25. Oktober 2002)

Es ist ein *ZyXel Prestige 600 series*. 
Ich weiss nicht ob er ne Firewall hat oder so.
Von meinem ADSL-Provider habe ich zwei IP's bekommen:

Router IP-Adresse WAN:
Router IP-Adresse LAN:

Die Router IP-adresse WAN ist meine fixe IP-Adresse, so steht es dort auf dem Info-Blatt vom Provider aber trotzdem beziehe ich ne IP-Adresse über den DHCP vom Provider.
Die Router IP-Adresse LAN ist die gleich wie von Standargateway weiss auch nicht wieso.
Warscheinlich ist das so ein Router der mit meiner fixen IP-Adresse ins Internet geht und mir ne andere zuteilt.
Ich habe mir das so gedacht wenn jemand die IP im Browser eintippt dann soll der Router direkt zu einem (immer den gleichen)von den 7 PC's die ich im Netzwerk habe verbinden.
*Er soll immer nur mit diesen einen PC verbinden.* 


Der Router ist mit einem Hub(ganz normaler Hub, nichts spezielles) verbunden und der wiederrum mit all den PC's.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt verstanden was ich meine.
Genauer kann ich's gar nicht beschreiben.


----------



## reto (25. Oktober 2002)

deki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist ein *ZyXel Prestige 600 series*.



Gehts nicht etwas genauer? (steht auf der Rückseite/Unterboden des Routers) Wenn's ein 642ME ist kannst du das nämlich vergessen. Müsste schon ein 642R oder was in der Art sein.


----------



## deki (25. Oktober 2002)

Es ist ein 642R und er hat auch eine feste IP.

Nochmal:

Router hat feste IP 217.8.201 usw..
Router ist an einen Hub angeschlossen und an keinen PC.
7 PC'S einer davon soll als WebServer dienen (IIS 5.0, ASP) alle am Hub angeschlossen.
Alle PC's beziehen eine IP über DHCP.

Ein PC soll durch die IP des Routers (217.8.201 usw..)erreichbar sein
wenn mann Daten schicken will oder so dann muss mann über diese IP den bestimmten PC erreichen oder den IIS Webserver.


----------



## reto (25. Oktober 2002)

Du kannst doch via Browser auf deinen Router zugreifen oder? Dann musst du die Umwandlung (deine IP, Port 80) auf die interne IP (Den Rechner der als Webserver dienen soll) unter SUA einstellen.


----------



## deki (25. Oktober 2002)

nein ich kann nicht auf den router zugreifen via Browser ich tippe die IP ein aber kommt immer die "seit wurde nicht gefunden". Muss ich in vielleicht direkt an die netzwerkkarte vom Pc anschliessen????????

Kann ich den Router nicht so konfigurieren damit er zum Computer leitet via Computername???


----------



## reto (25. Oktober 2002)

> *nein ich kann nicht auf den router zugreifen via Browser ich tippe die IP ein aber kommt immer die "seit wurde nicht gefunden". Muss ich in vielleicht direkt an die netzwerkkarte vom Pc anschliessen????????
> *



Wie hast du den bitteschön deine ADSL-Zugangsdaten eingegeben???



> *
> Kann ich den Router nicht so konfigurieren damit er zum Computer leitet via Computername??? *



Nope. Und wie willst du den Router überhaupt konfigurieren wenn du nicht auf ihn zugreifen kannst?


----------



## AleX (25. Oktober 2002)

also leute, ich habs mir jetzt durchgelesen und finds nur witzig...  

Also, warum können sich die leute bei ihren fragen nciht von anfang an richtig ausdrücken?

Und was macht der, wenn er nichtmal auf seinen router zugreifen kann.
Dann geht ja garnichts... 

Zugangsdaten
Ports
usw..


----------



## deki (25. Oktober 2002)

am anfang war ja der Router am PC angehängt doch jetzt nicht mehr den scheiss habe ich nicht eingerichtet.

Ich werd mal das mit dem Router versuchen und mich nochmal am Montag morgen melden da der Router in der Firma steht.

Ich hab noch ne Frage oder zwei also die IP auf die ich vom Router umleiten also die IP vom Webserver die muss ich ja selber eintippen sonst ändert sich das beim neueinwählen.

Kann ich nicht bei IIS einstellungen vornehmen damit er das macht oder so ähnliches.


----------



## Neurodeamon (25. Oktober 2002)

@alex:
Danke für Deinen Beitrag, der außer Hohn keine wertvolle Information beinhaltet ...

Sorry wenn ich Dir zu nahe trete, aber solche bissigen Kommentare helfen kein bisschen ... außer Dir villeicht, weil Du ein weiteres Posting angerechnet bekommst und vielleicht ein bisschen früher einen Level aufsteigst.... is das ein Spiel oder was? 

Also warum können Leute keine vernünftige Antwort geben?


@deki:


> Ich hab noch ne Frage oder zwei also die IP auf die ich vom Router umleiten also die IP vom Webserver die muss ich ja selber eintippen sonst ändert sich das beim neueinwählen.
> Kann ich nicht bei IIS einstellungen vornehmen damit er das macht oder so ähnliches.


Ich glaube Du verstehts da etwas falsch:

Die Datenpackete verlaufen im Idealfall so:

Client -> Router -> Webserver |->
Webserver -> Router -> Client

Also:

IP des Client, zu IP des Routers, zur IP des Webservers und vom Webserver zum Router der zum Client weiterschickt.

Bei Dir läuft das gerade so:

Client -> Router -> ? (NIX)

Es fehlt dem Router also die Information WOHIN die Daten geschickt werden sollen (feste IP beim Webserver = also per Hand einstellen).
Du kannst dann auf dem IIS einstellen was Du willst, beim Router ist die Leitung quasi tot. Der Router muss wissen WOHIN -> also ip des Webservers.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt ansatzweise verständlich 

Greetz,
Neurodeamon


----------



## Moartel (26. Oktober 2002)

Ich wollte hier ja nichts mehr schreiben, aber jetzt werd ichs doch mal tun. Alex hat Recht, die Fragestellung und die Gegenfrage nach den Zugangsdaten sind beide grauenvoll. Ich frage mich ob ich gelacht oder geweint hätte wenn deki tatsächlich seine Zugangsdaten gepostet hätte    .
Immerhin hat deki hier etwas geschafft was schon lange niemand mehr geschafft hat, mich aufgrund seiner Frage und den Antworten darauf so zu verwirren dass ich nicht mehr weiß was er will. Bitte deki, versuch nicht es mir zu erklären, es wird ja eh nicht funktionieren. Der Thread hier ist irgendwie ein Musterbeispiel dafür wie man es nicht machen soll.
Hiermit starte ich einen letzen Versuch ein wenig Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen, vielleicht ist mir ja unerhoffter Erfolg beschert.

fixe IP-Adresse im LAN:
In den TCP/IP-Eigenschaften der entsprechenden DFÜ-Verbindung einrichten.
fixe IP-Adresse im Internet:
Nur möglich, wenn der Provider den man benutzt das anbietet, und das ist nur selten der Fall.

Ich habe schon von Anfang an das Gefühl dass hier nach etwas gefragt wird was nicht möglich ist. Sollte es so sein, bitte mein erstes Posting hier nochmal lesen, da steht wie man auf anderem Weg zum Ziel kommt (falls ich hier ein wenig was richtig verstanden habe).


----------



## Dario Linsky (26. Oktober 2002)

wenn du tatsächlich eine standleitung mit statischer ip-adresse hast, dann solltest du vielleicht mal bei dem entsprechenden provider nachfragen, wie das eingerichtet wird. (sofern nicht sowieso schon ein handbuch beiliegt.) aber in jedem fall wirst du dann die zugangsdaten gekriegt haben. die gibst du noch in der dfü-verbindung ein - fertig.
wenn du mit "fixe ip" eine lokale adresse (192.168.*.*) meinst, solltest du das besser gleich vergessen.


----------



## deki (28. Oktober 2002)

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, ich wollte schon von Anfang an etwas am Router machen doch mein Chef hat gesagt "der, der das letzte mal das eingestellt hatte hat nichts beim Router geändert".

Ich habe jetzt per Telnet zum Router connectet und habe im Menü SUA Server Setup die IP eingegeben zum Webserver, Ich hoffe jetzt hab ichs richtig gemacht.

Nochmal sorry wegen den blöden Fragen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neurodeamon (28. Oktober 2002)

Es gibt keine dummen Fragen 

nur faule, dumme oder in die irre geleitete Leute


----------

